# Military discount



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Anyone know how much the military discount is for Vortex?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Not sure on military specifically but their other programs are 50% off msrp.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah not sure about military, but their pro accounts are 40% off MSRP... Which saves a few bucks, but they jack their MSRP up on their website, and it's hard to find things in stock through their pro accounts like that. I have ended up buying a few things from Kents in Tremonton as it wasn't that much more than my discounted price, but they had it in stock.

I am curious. What are you looking for through them?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, msrp is nowhere near actual retail price.


----------

